# make buildworld fails after upgrade to 8.1



## Thorny (Dec 16, 2010)

Hello,

i upgraded a server from 7.1 to 7.2 to 8.0 to 8.1 by using freebsd-upgrade. It's now:

```
# uname -a
FreeBSD enki.pw-internet.de 8.1-RELEASE FreeBSD 8.1-RELEASE #0: Mon Jul 19 02:36:49 UTC 2010     root@mason.cse.buffalo.edu:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```

After that i changed my standard-supfile to:

```
*default host=cvsup.pw-internet.de
*default base=/var/db
*default prefix=/build
*default release=cvs tag=RELENG_8_1
*default delete use-rel-suffix

# If you seem to be limited by CPU rather than network or disk bandwidth, try
# commenting out the following line.  (Normally, today's CPUs are fast enough
# that you want to run compression.)
*default compress

## Main Source Tree.
#
# The easiest way to get the main source tree is to use the "src-all"
# mega-collection.  It includes all of the individual "src-*" collections.
src-all
```

I checked out the source and cleaned the old world by:

```
# cd /usr/obj
# chflags -R noschg *
# rm -rf *
# cd /usr/src 
# make cleanworld
```

After that i do an:

```
# make -DNO_CLEAN buildworld
```

But after some time it aborts with this output:

```
===> lib/libmilter (depend)
rm -f .depend
mkdep -f .depend -a    -I/build/src/lib/libmilter/../../contrib/sendmail/src -I/build/src/lib/libmilter/../../contrib/sendmail/include -I. -
DNOT_SENDMAIL -Dsm_snprintf=snprintf -D_THREAD_SAFE -DSM_CONF_POLL -D
NETINET6 -I/usr/local/include/sasl -DSASL /build/src/lib/libmilter/../../contrib/sendmail/libmilter/main.c 
/build/src/lib/libmilter/../../contrib/sendmail/libmilter/engine.c /build/src/lib/libmilter/../../cont
rib/sendmail/libmilter/listener.c /build/src/lib/libmilter/../../contrib/sendmail/libmilter/handler.c 
/build/src/lib/libmilter/../../contrib/sendmail/libmilter/comm.c /build/src/lib/libmilter/../../contrib/sen
dmail/libmilter/monitor.c /build/src/lib/libmilter/../../contrib/sendmail/libmilter/smfi.c 
/build/src/lib/libmilter/../../contrib/sendmail/libmilter/signal.c /build/src/lib/libmilter/../../contrib/sendmail/lib
milter/sm_gethost.c /build/src/lib/libmilter/../../contrib/sendmail/libsm/errstring.c 
/build/src/lib/libmilter/../../contrib/sendmail/libsm/strl.c /build/src/lib/libmilter/../../contrib/sendmail/libmilter/work
er.c
In file included from /build/src/lib/libmilter/../../contrib/sendmail/libmilter/libmilter.h:33,
                 from /build/src/lib/libmilter/../../contrib/sendmail/libmilter/main.c:15:
/build/src/lib/libmilter/../../contrib/sendmail/src/sendmail.h:138:20: error: sasl.h: No such file or directory
/build/src/lib/libmilter/../../contrib/sendmail/src/sendmail.h:139:24: error: saslutil.h: No such file or directory
In file included from /build/src/lib/libmilter/../../contrib/sendmail/libmilter/libmilter.h:33,
                 from /build/src/lib/libmilter/../../contrib/sendmail/libmilter/engine.c:14:
/build/src/lib/libmilter/../../contrib/sendmail/src/sendmail.h:138:20: error: sasl.h: No such file or directory
/build/src/lib/libmilter/../../contrib/sendmail/src/sendmail.h:139:24: error: saslutil.h: No such file or directory
In file included from /build/src/lib/libmilter/../../contrib/sendmail/libmilter/libmilter.h:33,
                 from /build/src/lib/libmilter/../../contrib/sendmail/libmilter/listener.c:18:
/build/src/lib/libmilter/../../contrib/sendmail/src/sendmail.h:138:20: error: sasl.h: No such file or directory
/build/src/lib/libmilter/../../contrib/sendmail/src/sendmail.h:139:24: error: saslutil.h: No such file or directory
In file included from /build/src/lib/libmilter/../../contrib/sendmail/libmilter/libmilter.h:33,
                 from /build/src/lib/libmilter/../../contrib/sendmail/libmilter/handler.c:14:
/build/src/lib/libmilter/../../contrib/sendmail/src/sendmail.h:138:20: error: sasl.h: No such file or directory
/build/src/lib/libmilter/../../contrib/sendmail/src/sendmail.h:139:24: error: saslutil.h: No such file or directory
In file included from /build/src/lib/libmilter/../../contrib/sendmail/libmilter/libmilter.h:33,
                 from /build/src/lib/libmilter/../../contrib/sendmail/libmilter/comm.c:14:
/build/src/lib/libmilter/../../contrib/sendmail/src/sendmail.h:138:20: error: sasl.h: No such file or directory
/build/src/lib/libmilter/../../contrib/sendmail/src/sendmail.h:139:24: error: saslutil.h: No such file or directory
In file included from /build/src/lib/libmilter/../../contrib/sendmail/libmilter/libmilter.h:33,
                 from /build/src/lib/libmilter/../../contrib/sendmail/libmilter/monitor.c:13:
/build/src/lib/libmilter/../../contrib/sendmail/src/sendmail.h:138:20: error: sasl.h: No such file or directory
/build/src/lib/libmilter/../../contrib/sendmail/src/sendmail.h:139:24: error: saslutil.h: No such file or directory
In file included from /build/src/lib/libmilter/../../contrib/sendmail/libmilter/libmilter.h:33,
                 from /build/src/lib/libmilter/../../contrib/sendmail/libmilter/smfi.c:14:
/build/src/lib/libmilter/../../contrib/sendmail/src/sendmail.h:138:20: error: sasl.h: No such file or directory
/build/src/lib/libmilter/../../contrib/sendmail/src/sendmail.h:139:24: error: saslutil.h: No such file or directory
In file included from /build/src/lib/libmilter/../../contrib/sendmail/libmilter/libmilter.h:33,
                 from /build/src/lib/libmilter/../../contrib/sendmail/libmilter/signal.c:14:
/build/src/lib/libmilter/../../contrib/sendmail/src/sendmail.h:138:20: error: sasl.h: No such file or directory
/build/src/lib/libmilter/../../contrib/sendmail/src/sendmail.h:139:24: error: saslutil.h: No such file or directory
In file included from /build/src/lib/libmilter/../../contrib/sendmail/libmilter/sm_gethost.c:14:
/build/src/lib/libmilter/../../contrib/sendmail/src/sendmail.h:138:20: error: sasl.h: No such file or directory
/build/src/lib/libmilter/../../contrib/sendmail/src/sendmail.h:139:24: error: saslutil.h: No such file or directory
In file included from /build/src/lib/libmilter/../../contrib/sendmail/libmilter/libmilter.h:33,
                 from /build/src/lib/libmilter/../../contrib/sendmail/libmilter/worker.c:16:
/build/src/lib/libmilter/../../contrib/sendmail/src/sendmail.h:138:20: error: sasl.h: No such file or directory
/build/src/lib/libmilter/../../contrib/sendmail/src/sendmail.h:139:24: error: saslutil.h: No such file or directory
mkdep: compile failed
*** Error code 1

Stop in /build/src/lib/libmilter.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /build/src/lib.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /build/src.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /build/src.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /build/src.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /build/src.
```

I have no idea, why this fails. At another machine the buildworld works cleanly after the upgrade to 8.1 Has anyone an idea?

Greetings,
Thorny


----------



## SirDice (Dec 16, 2010)

Wrong prefix in your supfile. It should be /usr/ not /build/.


----------



## Thorny (Dec 16, 2010)

Hm... changed to:

```
*default host=cvsup.pw-internet.de
*default base=/var/db
*default prefix=/usr
*default release=cvs tag=RELENG_8_1
*default delete use-rel-suffix

# If you seem to be limited by CPU rather than network or disk bandwidth, try
# commenting out the following line.  (Normally, today's CPUs are fast enough
# that you want to run compression.)
*default compress

## Main Source Tree.
#
# The easiest way to get the main source tree is to use the "src-all"
# mega-collection.  It includes all of the individual "src-*" collections.
src-all
```

But it still didn't work. Same error message.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 16, 2010)

Csup the source again. Do a *make clean* in /usr/src/ and try again.


----------



## Thorny (Dec 16, 2010)

Done, no change. -.-


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 16, 2010)

Thorny said:
			
		

> I checked out the source and cleaned the old world by:
> 
> ```
> # cd /usr/obj
> ...



That seems unnecessarily complicated and dangerous.  (rm -rf without an explicit path... it's just too easy to be in the wrong directory.)

`# rm -rf /usr/obj`
`# cd /usr/src`
`# make buildworld`

I haven't bothered with chflags for several years, figuring that rm would complain if something actually had the schg flag set.



> But after some time it aborts with this output:
> 
> ```
> ===> lib/libmilter (depend)
> ```



On the theory that the sup database is incorrect, I'd remove /var/db/sup/src-all and /usr/src, then csup it again.  Actually, it'd be quicker to rm /usr/src, rsync it from the working system, then csup it to get the database updated.


----------



## Thorny (Dec 17, 2010)

wblock said:
			
		

> On the theory that the sup database is incorrect, I'd remove /var/db/sup/src-all and /usr/src, then csup it again.


Done, no change. 



> Actually, it'd be quicker to rm /usr/src, rsync it from the working system, then csup it to get the database updated.


Looking back at the time i've already invested, it would be more quicker to just kill everything and install it from the scratch. x(


----------

